# Repairing Fence on Rockwell Model 10 Table Saw (34-410)



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a Rockwell 10" Contractor Saw. It's an older model, late 70's I'd guess, with curved feet on the base. I believe it's a 34-410 off the top of my head, but I may be wrong. And I need parts.

The rear fence clamp is missing its handle. I do have a piece of threaded rod sticking out where I assume it should be, and I assume it's original stock because just about everything else on the saw is.

I've been pulling the darn thing out after I set the front fence clamp, then putting on a pair of small vice grips. I assume the original handle had a cam action, because I can't get it tight enough with my fingers to keep the rear edge of the fence locked down tight.

Is this a standardized part? Can I just pick one up at Grainger? Is this a special order type part? Or do I have to track down one installed on another saw somewhere?

I can't seem to find any info.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this one?*










There is no handle on the rear, which is in the front of this photo.... :blink: There is a clamp that would be attached to the threaded tension rod, simple enough to fabricate if parts are not available, but that's just my opinion.  bill

Here's the manual: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKWELL-34...67048?pt=BI_Books_Manuals&hash=item439f382a68


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

I was referring to the second handle on the front that tightens the clamp at the rear.

So there was never a handle then? Seems odd to me...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you may have to Buy the manual?*

Some old saws had a rotary knob that mated with a geared track on the bottom of the rail for positioning. The other was a either a lever/cam or a knob that you tightened to lock it. I donno which you have?  bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Does it look like this?


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to reply earlier. Yes, that's a very similar saw. I have both a second clamp in the rear, and a threaded worm knob for moving in small increments. Here's a close-up of mine for reference.









As I said before, I can't pull the threaded rod hard enough for a solid connection on the rear clamp (with my fingers, and I won't stress the threads by pulling on them with pliers). Sure, it moves 90% of the way, but doesn't grab the bar with any real force. I assumed it originally had a cam in the handle to "lock it down" so to speak.

I'd prefer to buy one over machining a new one, if possible. Are these commercially available?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't think you need that*

I would just try a threaded knob or nut and washer to start and see if by tightening the large lever the whole fence doesn't lock up tightly, even at the rear as well. It may be a "fine" adjustment that's required so try different positions of the knob/nut.  bill


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but...

I am able to get this saw for ~$150 in similar shape as the photos portrayed. Deal or no deal? I realize it'll take some polishing and a little TLC (hasn't been used in a couple years) but thought it might be a decent offer.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Steven W. said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread but...
> 
> I am able to get this saw for ~$150 in similar shape as the photos portrayed. Deal or no deal? I realize it'll take some polishing and a little TLC (hasn't been used in a couple years) but thought it might be a decent offer.


If it's in the same condition as mine, certainly no deal. I got mine for free.

My fence rails are bent, which causes any table extension I bolt onto it to warp over time. I suspect somebody stored something heavy on it and it warped after many heating/cooling cycles.

Also, the motor on this model is nothing to write home about. I think mine's going to need an overhaul soon, and I very sparingly use it. It struggles with 3/4" plywood unless a thin kerf blade is used _and_ the fence is perfectly parallel to the blade, which is no easy task when it's as bent up as mine. I've stalled the motor several times. By comparison, my worm drive Skil circular saw has a much stronger motor... and cuts easily as accurately with a well-placed straight-edge.

With table saws, I'm now of the camp that says, "go big or go home," and since I have other hobbies, I'd just as well go home.


----------



## B livingston (May 8, 2016)

Has anyone bought an aftermarket fence for their Rockwell model 10 saw? If so which one and did you like it?


----------



## avaultdweller (May 10, 2016)

B livingston said:


> Has anyone bought an aftermarket fence for their Rockwell model 10 saw? If so which one and did you like it?


I've got a Rockwell Model 10, 34-410 saw and put a lot of thought into modifying it.
Vega fence. HUGE improvement. Highly recommend it. http://www.rockler.com/table-saw-fence-systems

I also recommend the PALS kit to adjust the trunnion. http://in-lineindustries.com/products/contractor-saw-pals/

Once you've got those, get the fence and blade squared up to the miter slot. Lot's a ways to do that. It's amazing, the difference.

Looking to go further? Add a Bench Dog Router table. This worked well to give me a lot more table space. Router table on one side, 2 extension wings on the other side. http://www.amazon.com/Bench-Dog-Tools-40-102-Extension/dp/B001TDLSUS


----------

